# Zilker Butterflies...



## lextalionis (Nov 4, 2009)

Ran over to Zilker at lunch this past Friday. I'm glad I made it as it was only about the 3rd trip to Zilker this season and most likely the last. A stark difference over last year as I bet I nearly reached 50 visits.

Captured with a Canon 30D, Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens and this DIY Ring-Flash

ISO 125, 1/125th, f/9, DIY Ring-Flash/580EX on Manual 1/8th pwr

#1 Queen






#2 Queen





#3 Yet another Queen





#4 Gulf Fritillary





#5 Gulf Fritillary





Thanks for looking,
Roy


----------



## tnvol (Nov 4, 2009)

Very cool captures!   Really sharp.


----------

